# Magnified scope now allowed?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I recall the thread from a few months ago discussing magnified scopes being allowed on muzzleloaders. Did that pass? I just wonder as I just saw the latest KSL Outdoors and he appears to be using a magnified scope on his Henry's tag. So, was it passed or not a magnified scope or??? I was under the assumption that all non magnified scopes would just have a non tapered muzzle end. So, please edumacate me!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The magnified scope proposal was for a person using a ML during a any weapon hunt and not the ML hunt. From what I can remember from listening to the board meeting a few months ago the majority of the board were for it but it would not of changed this years regulations even if it did pass.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is the video, rifle/scope shown at the 9:08 mark. You can see a TC logo and I don't see any zoom ring, so I am guess that this is just their design of a 1x???
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=27243174&ni...hasing-a-200-inch-deer-in-the-henry-mountains


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

http://ads.midwayusa.com/product/67...-rifle-scope-1x-32mm-centerplex-reticle-matte

Here is the Thompson Center 1x scope that midway has. Looks like the same one to me.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Yep. That is the Hawken 1x. Its what I ended up putting on my Encore 50 cal barrel. Pretty nice scope actually and is made for muzzy.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a Simmon's 1x shotgun scope on mine, it looks the same. The reason for the large bell on the end is more light gathering for brighter images at near dark.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I kind if figured, I just hadn't seen one before, thanks guys! Nice buck too.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Fresh off today's presses at the DWR home page:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1296-big-game-hunting-changes-to-be-discussed.html

"Another change would permit the use of three items during Utah's any-weapon big game hunts: Magnifying scopes on muzzleloaders, draw lock devices on bows and the use of crossbows.
(During the any-weapon hunts [commonly called the rifle hunts], hunters may use rifles, muzzleloaders or archery equipment.)
"We don't have concerns with people using scopes, draw lock devices or crossbows during the any-weapon hunts," Shannon says. "By choosing to use archery equipment or a muzzleloader, the chance they'll take an animal is lower than if they used a rifle."

Seems to indicate that it only applies to muzzle loaders during the any weapon hunt though.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Crossbow...
I like it!!!!


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

When they gonna do something about Christensen arms and there illegal taking on a moose hunt with a magnifying scoped muzzleloader? clearly on video- I wrote Utah DWR- and asked the question if it was legal on any type of hunt and promptly received the rules and a for sure NO it was not, however when I asked why it was OK with these guys on sportsman's channel and the video I have recorded of them doing it just outside of Park City, I was ignored over and over--- so DWR either make it legal, charge them, or have fun catching rebels with quick detach mounts.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

fastcamo said:


> DWR either make it legal, charge them, or have fun catching rebels with quick detach mounts.


QDM's are nice, no more getting my scope filthy while cleaning!! When I first came across them years ago I was more than a little skeptical but my Leupold brand ones return to zero with no problems. :mrgreen:

I'm in the middle of our ML season now. I finally broke down and bought me a Nikon BDC scope before this season. After using the website to compensate for the load I was using, I was amazed at how close those hold over points are when shooting in real time. I put 5 shots in a 5" group at 300 with my encore. I could probably get that down with some load experimenting. But most of my shots are under a 100 anyway.


----------

